# I don't know how to get him to step up



## Naddi (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a Cockatiel male and he just won't step up on my fingers. He always hisses at them, when I get closer to get him to step up, but has never bitten me. He just runs away and gives these painless warning nibs with an open beak when I slowly chase him with my fingers. Then I give up and stop. I don't think he is scared of me and he never shows negative behaviour towards me otherwise. He lands on my shoulders and on my lap and even sleeps sitting on me. He also shows no negative reaction to my face being close to him, he often gently preens my eyebrows and eyelashes. 
When I'm doing something around/in his cage he doesn't mind my hands at all he usually looks away and continues preening or whatever he's doing in that moment. He also accepts food from them with no hesitation. He sometimes lands on the keyboard of my laptop while I'm typing and doesn't mind my moving fingers literally being only a few mm away from him. But touching his head or trying to make him step up is a big NO NO. I can respect the no touching but I still want him to step up on my fingers in case I have to quickly get him into the cage in an emergency and I just don't know what to do.  He also doesn't wanna step up on a perch and has the same reaction towards it. He's 7 months old if that helps. I have never caught him with my hands or a towel or anything.


----------



## Brownbird (Jul 4, 2019)

Tiles can be incredibly stubborn with anything new.... We have two that do step up and one that doesn't want anything to do with it. Only one of them lets us touch their back (males seem to hate contact around the head and back... Maybe they see it as a threat? Who knows...). 

Starting early helps a lot. Is he hand reared?

I'd say keep trying! If he doesn't bite that's a very good start. If he takes treats form your hand, maybe try holding a favorite just out of reach, so the only way to get it is to step up.


----------

